# can't connect to an EAP-TTLS network

## peter4

I'm trying to connect to an EAP-TTLS network with wicd. I have the following script:

```
name = WPA2-TTLS                                                                                                                                                            

author = lol                                                                                                                                                       

version = 1                                                                                                                                                                 

require identity *Identity password *Password ca_cert *Path_to_CA_Cert                                                                                                      

-----

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                                                                                                                                      

network={                                                                                                                                                                   

        ssid="$_ESSID"                                                                                                                                                      

        scan_ssid=$_SCAN                                                                                                                                                    

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP                                                                                                                                                    

        proto=WPA2                                                                                                                                                          

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP                                                                                                                                                  

        group=CCMP TKIP                                                                                                                                                     

        eap=TTLS                                                                                                                                                            

        identity="$_IDENTITY"                                                                                                                                               

        password="$_PASSWORD"                                                                                                                                               

        ca_cert="$_CA_CERT"                                                                                                                                                 

        phase2="auth=PAP"                                                                                                                                                   

}
```

The results are as follows:

```
2010-11-10 10:59:23   laptop2   dhcpcd[20268]   dhcpcd not running

2010-11-10 10:59:23   laptop2   dhcpcd[20274]   dhcpcd not running

2010-11-10 10:59:23   laptop2   kernel   [11022.903218] r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link down

2010-11-10 10:59:23   laptop2   dhcpcd[20281]   dhcpcd not running

2010-11-10 10:59:26   laptop2   kernel   [11025.478673] wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:60:e7:fb:41 (try 1)

2010-11-10 10:59:26   laptop2   kernel   [11025.480729] wlan0: authenticated

2010-11-10 10:59:26   laptop2   kernel   [11025.480751] wlan0: associate with 00:13:60:e7:fb:41 (try 1)

2010-11-10 10:59:26   laptop2   kernel   [11025.485213] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:60:e7:fb:41 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=157)

2010-11-10 10:59:26   laptop2   kernel   [11025.485220] wlan0: associated

2010-11-10 10:59:26   laptop2   kernel   [11025.485698] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: PL

2010-11-10 10:59:40   laptop2   kernel   [11039.475406] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:13:60:e7:fb:41 (Reason: 1)

2010-11-10 10:59:40   laptop2   kernel   [11039.485906] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

2010-11-10 10:59:41   laptop2   kernel   [11040.623126] wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:60:e7:fb:41 (try 1)

2010-11-10 10:59:41   laptop2   kernel   [11040.625176] wlan0: authenticated

2010-11-10 10:59:41   laptop2   kernel   [11040.625206] wlan0: associate with 00:13:60:e7:fb:41 (try 1)

2010-11-10 10:59:41   laptop2   kernel   [11040.628917] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:60:e7:fb:41 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=157)

2010-11-10 10:59:41   laptop2   kernel   [11040.628922] wlan0: associated

2010-11-10 10:59:41   laptop2   kernel   [11040.629395] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: PL

2010-11-10 10:59:55   laptop2   kernel   [11054.486945] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:13:60:e7:fb:41 (Reason: 1)

2010-11-10 10:59:55   laptop2   kernel   [11054.498105] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

2010-11-10 10:59:56   laptop2   kernel   [11055.604894] wlan0: authenticate with 00:12:43:f9:6c:51 (try 1)

2010-11-10 10:59:56   laptop2   kernel   [11055.606960] wlan0: authenticated

2010-11-10 10:59:56   laptop2   kernel   [11055.606986] wlan0: associate with 00:12:43:f9:6c:51 (try 1)

2010-11-10 10:59:56   laptop2   kernel   [11055.612935] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:12:43:f9:6c:51 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=152)

2010-11-10 10:59:56   laptop2   kernel   [11055.612938] wlan0: associated

2010-11-10 10:59:56   laptop2   kernel   [11055.613285] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: PL

2010-11-10 11:00:01   laptop2   dhcpcd[20351]   dhcpcd not running

2010-11-10 11:00:01   laptop2   kernel   [11060.479043] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:12:43:f9:6c:51 by local choice (reason=3)

2010-11-10 11:00:01   laptop2   kernel   [11060.489127] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

2010-11-10 11:00:01   laptop2   dhcpcd[20358]   dhcpcd not running

2010-11-10 11:00:01   laptop2   kernel   [11060.581266] r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link down

```

What am I missing? What's the "Reason: 1"?

----------

## chithanh

You can run wpa_supplicant with the -d option to get more debug output.

----------

